# Nikon D600 Expected  24.7 Megapixel  Full Frame



## sood1992 (Jun 15, 2012)

Theres been a lot of chatter about the new Nikon D600 which is expected  soon. Its raining DSLRs lately, I wouldnt be surprised if Nikon D600  is launched in coming few days.

Read more about it here : Nikon D600 Expected  24.7 Megapixel  Full Frame


----------



## nickzou (Jun 15, 2012)

Is it just me or does it look rather small?


----------



## sood1992 (Jun 15, 2012)

It does look a little small, but the rumored features looks great.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, this was bound to happen sooner or later.  Now FF won't be the cream of the crop for only serious enthusiasts and pros. Obviously these cameras will not have all the bells and whistles that D800-like and 5D-like cameras will have, but paired with HQ glass, they'll allow people to take amazing pictures for a lot less, without having to stick to crop with it's horrid FoV and DoF.

For a lot of people there will no longer be any point to buy a D800 or a 5D because they could get all FF benefits for a lot less.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

More FB and bestbuy photogs on the way...and now bragging about their pro gear


----------



## nickzou (Jun 15, 2012)

Why is everyone so down on this new FF camera? It looks like an upgraded version of the D700 and everyone loves that camera...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not down on it at all


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 15, 2012)

The question is, will the entry full-fraimers be banned from weddings like all "pros" with "rebels" were?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

imagine the power of cam bodies in 10 years.  The D800's and 5D Mark III's will be considered, uhmmm................


----------



## spicyTuna (Jun 20, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> The question is, will the entry full-fraimers be banned from weddings like all "pros" with "rebels" were?



I doubt that. The D700 at one time was Nikon's entry level FX DSLR (as in the cheapest FX). The D600 might be someone's backup to the D800.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 20, 2012)

Does look interesting. Why no shots of the top or back I wonder? I would like to see the button configuration. It also doesn't mention FPS. I do like the idea that it would use the EN-EL15, the D600 could be my choice when I go full frame and being able to use the same batteries as my (then) backup D7000 would be convenient.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Get the D800


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it is a great option for an upgrade from my S5 Pro assuming I could gather up the $ to do it.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 20, 2012)

D700 prices are going to drop .... let all the BBers go new, I'll have another D700 please!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> D700 prices are going to drop .... let all the BBers go new, I'll have another D700 please!



Me too. I'm just waiting to pull the order on one, mine I use now will become my back-up "throw around on the bike" body


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah that is true, I wouldn't mind the 700 either, that's a good point.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Get the D800



The main reason I haven't made the D800 my D7000's eventual successor is the FPS. It's a fairly small matter really, I'll end up with a virtical grip anyway and I don't mind shooting in DX mode when I need higher FPS since I will probably need the reach in those instances anyway (sports). My D7000 isn't limiting me in any way and I have several thousands of dollars worth of lenses and peripherals I still need/want before looking into a new body so there is no real reason to make a decision yet. I have also been watching for a D700 price drop, but like I said, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 20, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Get the D800
> ...



Good man! I am in a similar boat to you, I was majorly keen to go FX and then I sat back and actually thought what is my D90 not giving me that I really need for the time being? It still offers me all I need for the time being.

I know I will probably end up with a D700 in the next few years though, but I will know when the time is right and I don't think that time is now. I will make sure I have the moeny for the other lenses I need before I drop a pile of cash on FX.

Lenses such as 35 1.4G's and 24 1.4G's come to mind, I can dream I guess!


----------



## Phantomht (Jun 24, 2012)

i havent made up my mind yet but im certainly hoping the D600 is as rumored so far.
I do NOT need a 36mp D800.
I was thinking of trying to pick up a D700, but to me, that would be a step BACKwards. If im spending over and above 1,000$, why settle for another 12mp body, not to mention, yes, the D700 has had great ISO quality for the last 2-3 years? but compared to the new bodies, the D700 had its time but as with anything, its old news. Sure, id take one if i could find one for 500$ brand new, but those that are trying to get rid of their D700's now are still trying to get close to what they paid for it AND their used body has upwards of 100,000 actuations [sp.?]. Tell you what would tickle my fancy, if they took the D700 JUST LIKE IT IS and simply upgraded the sensor to match the ISO quality of the D800 and make it 16 or 24 mp. id preorder one of those right now.
I love my current D90, but i really want to step into a FX body and keep my D90 as a backup when i might need that DX reach.


----------



## Markw (Jun 25, 2012)

spicyTuna said:


> sovietdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The D700 was their entry FX, but by no means a consumer FX.  This is supposed to be in the "Consumer FX" category.



Phantomht said:


> i havent made up my mind yet but im certainly hoping the D600 is as rumored so far.
> I do NOT need a 36mp D800.
> I was thinking of trying to pick up a D700, but to me, that would be a step BACKwards. If im spending over and above 1,000$, why settle for another 12mp body, not to mention, yes, the D700 has had great ISO quality for the last 2-3 years? but compared to the new bodies, the D700 had its time but as with anything, its old news. Sure, id take one if i could find one for 500$ brand new, but those that are trying to get rid of their D700's now are still trying to get close to what they paid for it AND their used body has upwards of 100,000 actuations [sp.?]. Tell you what would tickle my fancy, if they took the D700 JUST LIKE IT IS and simply upgraded the sensor to match the ISO quality of the D800 and make it 16 or 24 mp. id preorder one of those right now.
> I love my current D90, but i really want to step into a FX body and keep my D90 as a backup when i might need that DX reach.



Honestly, your logic is confusing me.  You don't NEED 36MP, but in all reality, most people don't need more than 6 or 8.  So, that's not saying too much.  I had the D90.  Then the D300s.  Then the D800.  The D700 is CERTAINLY not a step BACKWARD from the D90.  It's actually about 3 or 4 steps forward, if you think about it.  There's nothing about the D700 that is worse than the D90.  Saying the D700 has had its run and now should be considered "old news" to someone shooting a D90 is a tad ridiculous.  There are only 3 bodies in Nikon's line that have better ISO quality than the D700, and one is questionable: D3s, D4, and D800.  The last of those still being questionable.  You say you want to upgrade to FX, but never really give a reason as to why.  And you still want the reach of the DX (D800 is *15MP* in DX mode, by the way).  You're shooting all sub-par quality lenses (save the 85/1.8G) for anything above approx 16MP (should you really want the best from your sensor).  Honestly, and it may not even be my place to say this, but I think you should re-evaluate your needs.

P.S: 36MP isn't all about simply filesize.  The resolution of a 36MP sensor is incredible.  

Mark


----------



## Phantomht (Jun 25, 2012)

Markw said:


> spicyTuna said:
> 
> 
> > sovietdoc said:
> ...



I think its because i meant, for me and my wacko logic  i meant the D700 would be a step backwards compared to the D800 or D600, i certainly agree it would be a nice BIG step forward from my D90.
and further adding doubt to waiting for the D600 or not.... i just spent the day assisting for a good friend/photographer at one of our beaches here in So. Cal. and he had rented the 70-200mm for his Damn Dirty Canon. So now... im like, crap. which is more important to me? FX body or that Nikon 70-200mm VRII ? 
Im thinkin seriously about driving over to Samys first thing in the morning and picking one of those up. Ive had plans to get one eventually anyways. might as well be now since who knows how long before D600 will be available for purchase and even then, im not 100% sure its the body i want since all we have right now is rumors about what it might or might not have.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jun 25, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> D700 prices are going to drop .... let all the BBers go new, I'll have another D700 please!


I would *LOVE *to add another D700 to my arsenal!


----------



## Markw (Jun 26, 2012)

Personally, I'd say 70-200/2.8II>body.  I didn't (although my 80-200/2.8D is no slouch), and wish I did.  You're going to need the resolving power, and you're going to regret not doing it if you move to FX with only the 70-300.  JMO. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## Phantomht (Jun 26, 2012)

Markw said:


> Personally, I'd say 70-200/2.8II>body. . :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



Well. i did it. 
Im the proud papa of a new 70-200/2.8II as of today.
Tomorrow being my birthday sorta helped excuse-wise.  
I dont have money falling out of my pockets, so this purchase will sting for a month or so.
But from what ive heard/read, i wont be sorry.

Now. What/who shall i shoot first?


----------



## IByte (Jun 26, 2012)

Golf claps....Congrats my friend, from what I heard about this lens it's worth every dime.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Phantomht said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I'd say 70-200/2.8II>body. . :thumbsup:
> ...




YOU'LL LOVE IT!  Congrats


----------



## manny212 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just picked up a used d700 15k clicks 5 batteries ,  authentic Nikon grip, strap and a few more acc. For 1700. Coupled with my d7000 I'm set for a long time.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 26, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Get the D800



your just trying to create more demand for d800's so you can buy another d700


----------

